# Impact driver - am I using it right?



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Doesn't sound right. Here's a video of one. Compare it to how yours is working:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KawwrzAXIqI
If not similar, perhaps you need to exchange it.


----------



## jlnorsworthy (May 23, 2008)

*Thanks for the response...*

My drill operates in a similar manner. I guess I just had inflated hopes. I would say that my old makita 18v ni-mh driver/drill can put screws into the fence faster than the new impact driver. It is much heavier though.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Something sounds very wrong here. I have a 12v Makita nicad impact driver and that little puppy kicks butt. Also an 18v DW which kicks bigger butt; Really sounds very very wrong, I think a phonecall to Makita if this is a new tool is in order really.
In fact upon further reflection a phonecall no matter what should happen at the opening of business Tueday morning :}


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Jackie, nice to see you around......:wink:


----------

